# Show us Your - Dinning Room



## Hunter's Mom

*Hello Ladies!*

*I thought it would be fun to start a weekly "show n' tell" where we could show eachother different aspects of our homes, lives, and favorite things. I do this in a blogging community and it is tons of fun! *

*This week is Show Us Your Dinning Room, next week we will do kitchens! *

*I'll start - Here is my Dinning Room. I love my dinning room. We recently repainted and purchased new curtains. I was going for a look that was both formal but comfortable. As its just the two of us we don't use the dinning room that much but, when we do, its always to share an evening with friends or family, just another reason why I love this room!:wub:*

*This is the view looking in from my kitchen.*
*







*

*And the view looking in from the stairwell (this is the boring view - sorry!)*
*







*

*My table decorated for X-mas (ignore the missing candle - it is lost somewhere and I can't find a new one)*
*







*

*Our buffet and picture wall plain and all decorated for X-mas.*
*







*
*







*

*Now, its your turn . . . Show us your Dinning Room *


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Hmmm. Gotta clean and decorate first! LOL. I'll get some pics posted this weekend. Great idea, Erin!


----------



## elly

I love your dining room!!! Here is mine, i have been upgrading the lighting in my house. i guess I need to take a picture with the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Sandcastles

I love the colors, the floors, the pieces that you've selected - and I LOVE the wall with your photographs on it.

Lot's of light - just lovely. Decorated beautifully.


----------



## Sandcastles

Here is ours - It's boring.

I plan on ditching the set that we currently have and getting something fun, to match with the rest of the place - which is VERY casual and "beachy"

I have always had a very formal house, hence the furniture - I would NEVER select that style again - as I am all about being fun, light and casual.


----------



## godiva goddess

Erin: Your dining room looks great! Love the photos on the wall and the "E" and "J". So sweet!

Cathy: your dining room is classic!! love it!


----------



## Snowbody

Erin - love your dining room. It's just what I pictured And my favorite part of course is your picture wall. :wub::wub: Here's mine. Had this photo already from our home exchange file. I might try to take a decorated one next weekend before company comes. The breakfront, table, chairs, etc. is mahogany and when my mom died in 1999 I decided to take it. I loved it growing up and still do. You can also see some of my dish collection from her.


----------



## godiva goddess

Sandcastles said:


> Here is ours - It's boring.
> 
> I plan on ditching the set that we currently have and getting something fun, to match with the rest of the place - which is VERY casual and "beachy"
> 
> I have always had a very formal house, hence the furniture - I would NEVER select that style again - as I am all about being fun, light and casual.


I love your dining room!! It is very charming! :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Erin - love your dining room. It's just what I pictured And my favorite part of course is your picture wall. :wub::wub: Here's mine. Had this photo already from our home exchange file. I might try to take a decorated one next weekend before company comes. The breakfront, table, chairs, etc. is mahogany and when my mom died in 1999 I decided to take it. I loved it growing up and still do. You can also see some of my dish collection from her.


classic Sue!! Just like you :thumbsup:


----------



## missiek

Sigh, mine is not really a diningroom at all, more of a classroom. We don't have space anywhere else to do school so we put it in the bay window right next to the diningroom table. I got desks from a flea market and they all painted them and put stickers on the top. I also have rolling drawers for all of their subjects. We don't really have a "diningroom" anyway because the kitchen/livingroom/diningroom is one big great room.

Here's a decent picture of them on the table (can you tell I have a cheap "I don't care what happens to it" table?)  They learned about Japan and made their own paper....complete with flower petals from the garden!


----------



## Sandcastles

missiek said:


> Sigh, mine is not really a diningroom at all, more of a classroom. We don't have space anywhere else to do school so we put it in the bay window right next to the diningroom table. I got desks from a flea market and they all painted them and put stickers on the top. I also have rolling drawers for all of their subjects. We don't really have a "diningroom" anyway because the kitchen/livingroom/diningroom is one big great room.
> 
> Here's a decent picture of them on the table (can you tell I have a cheap "I don't care what happens to it" table?)  They learned about Japan and made their own paper....complete with flower petals from the garden!


Your place looks great! 

The fact that it is a "classroom" makes it even better! I love the windows - the kids are as cute as can be - it's perfect. You, my girl, are a super hero - for all that you do in 24 hours.


----------



## Sandcastles

Snowbody said:


> Erin - love your dining room. It's just what I pictured And my favorite part of course is your picture wall. :wub::wub: Here's mine. Had this photo already from our home exchange file. I might try to take a decorated one next weekend before company comes. The breakfront, table, chairs, etc. is mahogany and when my mom died in 1999 I decided to take it. I loved it growing up and still do. You can also see some of my dish collection from her.


Sue, 

Your dining room is perfect - your whole place is formal. 

My place, on the other hand, is a cape-cod-style house - that is very casual - that's why I need to change the dining room set - so that it flows with the rest of the house -


----------



## Sandcastles

elly said:


> I love your dining room!!! Here is mine, i have been upgrading the lighting in my house. i guess I need to take a picture with the Christmas decorations.


 
Your dining room looks classic and inviting.


----------



## michellerobison

We don't have a dining room,just the kitchen. Cute kids,they look like pure sunshine and a little ornery for fun.

I redid my kitchen last fall,had ivy print wallpaper stripped it off,did veneitan plaster and then after all that work,finishing and painting I cut a hole in the wall for a hand made niche. I made the niche from clay,fired it in my kiln,always wanted a niche...
Hubby about died,he came home and saw the hole in the wall, but a little while later, a niche...
Al also covered our almond range hood in Lincrusta,to look like bronzed tin.
We laid the tiles 15 years ago. I have to do the upper wall trim piece yet,to clean up where the ceiling meets the top of the venetian plaster....

The kitchen set is Mackenzie Childs,I love their stuff.

Our house is traditional on the outside and eclectic on the inside. A little olde world mixed...
Used to be country,then the previous owners went Miami decor,electric blue,caution yellow and atomic orange....took a while to get those colours toned down.


----------



## mpappie

my house a cape, I am also working to make it more beachy and less formal but I still have my mom's stuffy Mahogany set.


----------



## edelweiss

Thought I would have a little fun & post my FAVORITE dining room! It is in Salzburg, Austria @ a place called St. Peter's Keller where I have always enjoyed my favorite meals w/my favorite people! The first one is one of the many dining rooms, the 2nd the ceiling & the third I just threw in for free---my eldest & I there taking photos of all the rooms after her birthday meal last year! One of my favorite reasons to go here---they let me bring my maltese to any of the dining rooms---even the most formal one!


----------



## angelsugar

My favorite restaurant for design and decor is Jasmine at Bellagio. The very first time that I was in that dining room, I cried. The big windows, the fabrics, the flowers, the dancing fountains for a view, it was all so beautiful. This picture does it no justice. But! Enjoy!




I will post pics of my dining room later....it is a mix of old traditional New England and some Florida thrown in for fun!


----------



## Johita

Here's ours about a month and a half ago. Now I'm in the middle of decorating it for Christmas. Yes, we like color


----------



## michellerobison

edelweiss said:


> Thought I would have a little fun & post my FAVORITE dining room! It is in Salzburg, Austria @ a place called St. Peter's Keller where I have always enjoyed my favorite meals w/my favorite people! The first one is one of the many dining rooms, the 2nd the ceiling & the third I just threw in for free---my eldest & I there taking photos of all the rooms after her birthday meal last year! One of my favorite reasons to go here---they let me bring my maltese to any of the dining rooms---even the most formal one!


 
Now that's a dining room. I love the painted ceiling! Ideas.....


----------



## godiva goddess

*My dining room*


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Alice - your dinningroom is honestly how I pictured it given your taste in clothes and where you live. I really love it and wish I could go the more modern route in our home but the style of our home doesn't lend itself to this style. The black chairs are gorgeous!

Sue - I also love your dinning room with those beautiful french doors. I love white woodwork and yours looks even more beautiful with the wall color and your dark furniture for contrast.

Allie - as I said before I love your dinning room but your home is a similar style to mine and it is hard to go too formal without it looking a bit stuffy for the home so I understand your desire to "dress it down" but I do love the way it looks! I can imagine having lovely dinners at your table with those gorgeous place settings!

The hotels - I don't think a single one of us could compete with their beauty and elegance, but that's what makes hotel dinning special.

Michelle - your kitchen work puts us all to shame, I can't wait to see how it compares to our "Show us Your Kitchen" next week. Please be sure to repost it so others can see it them too 

Thank you for all your compliments on my dinning room. Its still a work in progress but I do love it. The table and chairs are from my childhood and we bought and painted the serviceboard to match. I wish they were less country looking as that is not my style but they do fit the room both in size and formality. Thank you all for the compliments on my wall - it was a labor of love but I promised myself if Martha could do it than so could I . It's truly my favorite part of my home.


----------



## godiva goddess

Thank you for your sweet words Erin, and for starting this thread. It is fun! I hope more SMers will contribute. It is interesting to see how we decorate our homes, and whether it correlates with our personalities..hahaha...

I do love very modern, minimalist designs. My mother thought my decor was_ too _modern and not as warm and inviting. I can't help it though..haha...Thanks for complimenting on the chairs...it took Alex and I forever to find this set (I am quite picky lol!) and they are actually dark walnut colored. 

You should have seen that same table during my bar review last year though..O.M.G. You couldnt even see any table space..haahaa...oh, those were the days!

I do love your wall of photos and as I said, I loved "E" and "J" and your placement of them too, very sweet!

Cant wait til next week's thread!


----------



## edelweiss

OK---so this is my real dining area---actually our LR/DR/sitting room is one room. This was taken last fall when we first moved in before actually settling so things have changed a bit---but you will get the idea of style. My style is like me---very simple/dog friendly & always w/something living (tree).


----------



## mom2bijou

I love seeing all of your dining rooms! Erin....LOVE the black and white photos on the wall. I have that on a wall in my family room. Looks great with all your wedding photos! 

Ok my turn. The room is decorated for Christmas. 


















The wine rack next to the china cabinet only goes there during the holidays. It's usually in the corner of my family room but the white Christmas tree is there.


----------



## garrettsmom

It's fun and interesting to see everyones varying tastes. Erin, I love your Xmas table decor as well as picture montage above your sideboard.....Sandcastles, your home looks so charming and full of character. Tammy-just beautiful-a modern flair yet not the least bit sterile-love the cream colored wine rack right where it is!

I guess I'm a die-hard New England girl who leans toward warm traditional with lots of architectural details. My talented hubby designed and installed all the crown mouldings, wainscotting and the arched corner cabinet. Prior to his craftsmenship it was a basic rectangular room.


----------



## missiek

Oh Janet I LOVE the corner cabinet!!! Beautiful work! I am about to install some chair moulding and wainscotting....so I will have to post before and after pix.


----------



## garrettsmom

missiek said:


> Oh Janet I LOVE the corner cabinet!!! Beautiful work! I am about to install some chair moulding and wainscotting....so I will have to post before and after pix.


Thank-you Kelly! You'll be amazed how these details add beauty and interest to a room!


----------



## revakb2

I don't have an actual dinning room. It's all one big great room, but here is the formal dinning area. I have an eat in kitchen for everyday.


----------



## yeagerbum

I love those photos and everyone's got great style and decor :aktion033::thumbsup:
Right now I'm living in a student apartment with 3 other college girls, so go figure what our "dining area" looks like :blush:


----------



## mom2bijou

Janet...love love love love wainscotting. Your DH did that?! Wow he needs to teach my DH. I love the traditional look of your room. And thank you for the compliments. I have an appreciation for all styles but I do love modern however I love to add personal, warm touches. Gives it a little funky flavor to everything. 

I actually love everyone's styles. I love the french doors in Sue's room. I love the glass table in Reva's. I love Alice's center piece. We have talented woman here! 

Sarah....enjoy your college kitchen! Those are the fun days!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Erin - what a great thread. Just love seeing everyone's homes, tastes, talents. Interesting to see such a wide range of styles but we all agree on liking a little, fluffy, white accessory in every room.:wub:
So I'm gathering here I should go out and buy a couple of those major candlesticks. Seems like that's the way to go for Christmas. I have hurricane lanterns but they're so fragile that I hate washing them. Our dining room is also as we enter our apartment (formal DR is our den, behind the french doors) so my table ends up as the junk catcher - mail, books, catalogs, keys etc. Wish there was a way to keep it looking more formal.


----------



## MalteseJane

We don't have a formal dining room. Our house has an open floor plan. There is a kitchen nook where we eat every day. And this part is when we have guests.


----------



## LJSquishy

Erin, like the others I really like your photo collage. You really nailed it! I also love your candle sticks, they remind me of the old mercury glass.

I absolutely love your dining room, Tammy! It visually pairs well with your living room with a similar color scheme, and there are beautiful decorations to look at on every level of the room. Great job!

My dining room is not so spectacular! I hate everything in it except for the wall color, the birch tree canvas, and my lazy susan from Pottery Barn. My husband and I loved this table when we bought it, and after 5 or so years I'm kind of bored with it. It is HUGE (even has a self-stored leaf to make it bigger) and is a bar-height table so for someone like me who is very short (5'3"), it isn't the most comfortable. My husband is 6'5" so he loves it! The color of it didn't come out right in the photos, it is much darker in person, more of an espresso/mahogany mix.

The secretary is an antique and I hate it also. It is very practical, and we use it daily, but it's not my style at all. We inherited it from my husband's family and I don't plan on having it in our next home. We use the glass doors to store our service set, and inside the secretary we store our mail, keys, etc. The drawers are packed full of table linens, Scentsy wax scents, and the bottom drawer is all of our user manuals for all of our electronic equipment, furniture, extra pieces, etc.

I would love to decorate all of the rooms in our house...none of them have any sort of color scheme, wall decor, etc. I've always wanted to decorate our house but our budget doesn't currently allow for much of that. For 3 years I've saved images and created my own mood boards for the rooms in our house but I don't think they will ever come to life.


----------



## MalteseJane

View attachment 91963
View attachment 91964


Some of my Christmas decorations.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Everyone's dinningrooms are so beautiful! I really now can't wait until next week now and the weeks beyond!


----------



## mom2bijou

LJSquishy said:


> Erin, like the others I really like your photo collage. You really nailed it! I also love your candle sticks, they remind me of the old mercury glass.
> 
> I absolutely love your dining room, Tammy! It visually pairs well with your living room with a similar color scheme, and there are beautiful decorations to look at on every level of the room. Great job!
> 
> My dining room is not so spectacular! I hate everything in it except for the wall color, the birch tree canvas, and my lazy susan from Pottery Barn. My husband and I loved this table when we bought it, and after 5 or so years I'm kind of bored with it. It is HUGE (even has a self-stored leaf to make it bigger) and is a bar-height table so for someone like me who is very short (5'3"), it isn't the most comfortable. My husband is 6'5" so he loves it! The color of it didn't come out right in the photos, it is much darker in person, more of an espresso/mahogany mix.
> 
> The secretary is an antique and I hate it also. It is very practical, and we use it daily, but it's not my style at all. We inherited it from my husband's family and I don't plan on having it in our next home. We use the glass doors to store our service set, and inside the secretary we store our mail, keys, etc. The drawers are packed full of table linens, Scentsy wax scents, and the bottom drawer is all of our user manuals for all of our electronic equipment, furniture, extra pieces, etc.
> 
> I would love to decorate all of the rooms in our house...none of them have any sort of color scheme, wall decor, etc. I've always wanted to decorate our house but our budget doesn't currently allow for much of that. For 3 years I've saved images and created my own mood boards for the rooms in our house but I don't think they will ever come to life.


Thank you Lisa! The dining room is part of my formal living room....all attached so the colors flow together from both rooms. Aside from my kitchen those are my 2 favorite rooms of the house.

Don't hate your dining room Lisa. Really it's beautiful. LOVE the wall color and LOVE your thick molding on your doors. You can do so much on a budget. Have you thought about restaining any of your furniture or changing the hardware/knobs? You can even take assorted fabrics and frame them to make wall decor. I always find cool things on HGTV website that just take a little time but are budget friendly.


MalteseJane said:


> View attachment 91963
> View attachment 91964
> 
> 
> Some of my Christmas decorations.


Your holiday decor looks so pretty!


----------



## mom2bijou

Snowbody said:


> Erin - what a great thread. Just love seeing everyone's homes, tastes, talents. Interesting to see such a wide range of styles but we all agree on liking a little, fluffy, white accessory in every room.:wub:
> So I'm gathering here I should go out and buy a couple of those major candlesticks. Seems like that's the way to go for Christmas. I have hurricane lanterns but they're so fragile that I hate washing them. Our dining room is also as we enter our apartment (formal DR is our den, behind the french doors) so my table ends up as the junk catcher - mail, books, catalogs, keys etc. Wish there was a way to keep it looking more formal.


 Sue...have you tried fancy, assorted baskets to put on the table or even under the table as junk catchers?


----------



## Hunter's Mom

mom2bijou said:


> Thank you Lisa! The dining room is part of my formal living room....all attached so the colors flow together from both rooms. Aside from my kitchen those are my 2 favorite rooms of the house.
> 
> Don't hate your dining room Lisa. Really it's beautiful. LOVE the wall color and LOVE your thick molding on your doors. You can do so much on a budget. Have you thought about restaining any of your furniture or changing the hardware/knobs? You can even take assorted fabrics and frame them to make wall decor. I always find cool things on HGTV website that just take a little time but are budget friendly.
> 
> 
> Your holiday decor looks so pretty!


I agree with Tammy! Lisa, your room is beautiful and I love both things Tammy said! In my bedroom (which I am truly too embarrassed to post online) I have framed fabric on my dresser . Super cheap but looks really pretty


----------



## Hunter's Mom

mom2bijou said:


> Sue...have you tried fancy, assorted baskets to put on the table or even under the table as junk catchers?


Another great idea! Our sideboard has three drawers but they aren't very practical for storing many things so the top one is DH's and the middle one is mine. We throw our keys and wallets and phones in there during the day when we are coming and going. Daily receipts go in the drawer too. Then, when we have time, we clean it out


----------



## michellerobison

garrettsmom said:


> It's fun and interesting to see everyones varying tastes. Erin, I love your Xmas table decor as well as picture montage above your sideboard.....Sandcastles, your home looks so charming and full of character. Tammy-just beautiful-a modern flair yet not the least bit sterile-love the cream colored wine rack right where it is!
> 
> I guess I'm a die-hard New England girl who leans toward warm traditional with lots of architectural details. My talented hubby designed and installed all the crown mouldings, wainscotting and the arched corner cabinet. Prior to his craftsmenship it was a basic rectangular room.


 
Wow hubby did a fantastic job....can he come to our house?


----------



## Hunter's Mom

and mine too!?!?!? I have been very busy watching Utube because I need to hang some beadboard this winter - YIKES!


----------



## Snowbody

mom2bijou said:


> Sue...have you tried fancy, assorted baskets to put on the table or even under the table as junk catchers?


Don't think that will really work here. If I put it under the table, all I'll catch is Tyler because it's his favorite place to hang out. Think area rug. You know my boy Tammy. I do have a long marble shelf in our hallway but then that becomes the junk holder. I got a very nice wooden bowl, made by a craftsman in VT for keys...somehow that translates as everything else to Jim so another junk pile. Tammy - you'll have to help me when you come visit. I need one of those makeover shows. And don't even ask about our home office. For that I need DYNAMITE!:new_shocked:


----------



## mom2bijou

Snowbody said:


> Don't think that will really work here. If I put it under the table, all I'll catch is Tyler because it's his favorite place to hang out. Think area rug. You know my boy Tammy. I do have a long marble shelf in our hallway but then that becomes the junk holder. I got a very nice wooden bowl, made by a craftsman in VT for keys...somehow that translates as everything else to Jim so another junk pile. Tammy - you'll have to help me when you come visit. I need one of those makeover shows. And don't even ask about our home office. For that I need DYNAMITE!:new_shocked:


 LOL how could I forget Tyler sticking like glue to the area rugs LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
HMM....well yes when I come over I'll take a look and see we can come up with something. :thumbsup:

And please...home offices are always a mess. I just cleaned up my house when you came over LOL!!!!


----------



## missiek

Hunter's Mom said:


> and mine too!?!?!? I have been very busy watching Utube because I need to hang some beadboard this winter - YIKES!


 
Here's a blog I read ALL the time. She is amazing with her decorating talent and has many tutes on putting up moulding, beadboard, wainscotting, etc.

Thrifty Decor Chick

I am redoing our guest bedroom and trying to incorporate some of her ideas.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

mom2bijou said:


> LOL how could I forget Tyler sticking like glue to the area rugs LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
> HMM....well yes when I come over I'll take a look and see we can come up with something. :thumbsup:
> 
> And please...home offices are always a mess. I just cleaned up my house when you came over LOL!!!!


 
Home Offices are SUCH a mess all the time! There simply is never a place for everything when you work out of them all the time and you can't have everyone put away because then you would spend more time getting everything out that you need to work than working :w00t::w00t:....I feel your pain Sue!!! I am currently working on trying to reorganize my home office to make it more cleanly on a daily basis and its tough!


----------



## jerricks

my dining room is all set for Christmas Dinner...I love everyones pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## jerricks

I love your dining room!!


----------



## mysugarbears

Wow, everyone's dining rooms look wonderful! What a great idea Erin!


----------



## Alexa

First I want to thank Erin for the great idea to share photos of our homes starting with the dining rooms!

It's so much fun to see how beautiful and different everybody here lives and shows so much personality!

Can't say which one's dining room I'd prefer, every one is nice on it's own way!

So here's our dining room:









Dining room with view in the backyard









Dining area with view in the living room

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou

Jeryl....I love your dining room. Awesome chairs and love the zebra pillows! Very chic!

Alexa...your dining room looks like a doll house. So dainty and pretty. Gosh I would love to sit in there and have tea with you! It's beautiful!


----------



## Alexa

mom2bijou said:


> Jeryl....I love your dining room. Awesome chairs and love the zebra pillows! Very chic!
> 
> Alexa...your dining room looks like a doll house. So dainty and pretty. Gosh I would love to sit in there and have tea with you! It's beautiful!


Tammy, you're so sweet! Many thanks for your compliment! I'm happy you like it and I would love if you would come and sit in there with me one day! But please don't forget to bring B&E, too! 
Hugs!


----------



## njdrake

Wow, I'm loving everyone's dining rooms. What a fun thread.

Mine isn't fancy but here it is ready for Christmas.


----------



## lori

This is a great thread, Erin!!! Everybody's dining rooms are beautiful!! So many different styles and color schemes! You are inspiring me to take some pictures!!

Tammy, I just love the warm colors of your walls and your draperies are gorgeous!! Your dining room looks like a page out of Better Homes and Gardens!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Dora's Mom

Mine is very different looking than usual. I have been using my dining room as a storage area for my Angel Tree gifts.  So this is my dining room all decorated for Christmas. The tree is not my "main" tree and this year I wanted to decorate it in cupcakes and desserts but I couldn't find enough "theme" ornaments so it looks a little sparse.  Then I have the nativity on the server, and all the gifts on the table! We are dropping them off this weekend so the dining room will look very bare after that!


----------



## Sandcastles

April,

I LOVE the wainscoating, the moldings, the windows, the color of the room, and the fact that you are so darn nice!


----------



## Dora's Mom

Sandcastles said:


> Here is ours - It's boring.
> 
> I plan on ditching the set that we currently have and getting something fun, to match with the rest of the place - which is VERY casual and "beachy"
> 
> I have always had a very formal house, hence the furniture - I would NEVER select that style again - as I am all about being fun, light and casual.


I love your table setting! I'm sure even when you get a new set it will be super stylish because you apparently are just good at setting a nice table. 



Johita said:


> Here's ours about a month and a half ago. Now I'm in the middle of decorating it for Christmas. Yes, we like color


Johita I love yours! (Probably because it reminds me of my own style....) I love the colors and it looks very well put together. 



mom2bijou said:


> I love seeing all of your dining rooms! Erin....LOVE the black and white photos on the wall. I have that on a wall in my family room. Looks great with all your wedding photos!
> 
> Ok my turn. The room is decorated for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wine rack next to the china cabinet only goes there during the holidays. It's usually in the corner of my family room but the white Christmas tree is there.



Tammy I loooove your centerpiece. I might have to copy it. :innocent:



LJSquishy said:


> Erin, like the others I really like your photo collage. You really nailed it! I also love your candle sticks, they remind me of the old mercury glass.
> 
> I absolutely love your dining room, Tammy! It visually pairs well with your living room with a similar color scheme, and there are beautiful decorations to look at on every level of the room. Great job!
> 
> My dining room is not so spectacular! I hate everything in it except for the wall color, the birch tree canvas, and my lazy susan from Pottery Barn. My husband and I loved this table when we bought it, and after 5 or so years I'm kind of bored with it. It is HUGE (even has a self-stored leaf to make it bigger) and is a bar-height table so for someone like me who is very short (5'3"), it isn't the most comfortable. My husband is 6'5" so he loves it! The color of it didn't come out right in the photos, it is much darker in person, more of an espresso/mahogany mix.
> 
> The secretary is an antique and I hate it also. It is very practical, and we use it daily, but it's not my style at all. We inherited it from my husband's family and I don't plan on having it in our next home. We use the glass doors to store our service set, and inside the secretary we store our mail, keys, etc. The drawers are packed full of table linens, Scentsy wax scents, and the bottom drawer is all of our user manuals for all of our electronic equipment, furniture, extra pieces, etc.
> 
> I would love to decorate all of the rooms in our house...none of them have any sort of color scheme, wall decor, etc. I've always wanted to decorate our house but our budget doesn't currently allow for much of that. For 3 years I've saved images and created my own mood boards for the rooms in our house but I don't think they will ever come to life.


Lisa I WANT your birch tree picture! We have been looking for something like that for ever but just can't seem to bring ourselves to get that first piece of art to start everything off with. 



Alexa said:


> First I want to thank Erin for the great idea to share photos of our homes starting with the dining rooms!
> 
> It's so much fun to see how beautiful and different everybody here lives and shows so much personality!
> 
> Can't say which one's dining room I'd prefer, every one is nice on it's own way!
> 
> So here's our dining room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dining room with view in the backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dining area with view in the living room
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Alexandra that is the best place to have tea EVER! 



Sandcastles said:


> April,
> 
> I LOVE the wainscoating, the moldings, the windows, the color of the room, and the fact that you are so darn nice!


Thank you SOOOOOO much! My husband and I spent a lot of time dreaming about the exact right bright but not too bright, green but not too green, modern but not too modern shade for the room and we really like it.  

And I LOVE shopping for these kids I have never even met before. I was out all night on Black Friday at Toys R Us and Old Navy and Target playing Santa and loving it. :happy:


----------



## jerricks

mom2bijou said:


> Jeryl....I love your dining room. Awesome chairs and love the zebra pillows! Very chic!
> 
> Alexa...your dining room looks like a doll house. So dainty and pretty. Gosh I would love to sit in there and have tea with you! It's beautiful!


 
thanks, I just had the chairs recovered and I added the pillows for a touch of texture, :wub:I love to decorate and redecorate, my husband says I watch to much HGTV


----------



## maltlovereileen

Holy WOW...this thread is eye candy!!! I'm behind and can see I better dust off my camera... but thoroughly enjoyed everyone's space - you are all so incredibly talented (Martha Stewarts)...the one thing each room has in common is they show so much warmth! Thanks for sharing these! I'm inspired!!! And Kelly, your children are just beautiful!


----------



## Sandcastles

michellerobison said:


> We don't have a dining room,just the kitchen. Cute kids,they look like pure sunshine and a little ornery for fun.
> 
> I redid my kitchen last fall,had ivy print wallpaper stripped it off,did veneitan plaster and then after all that work,finishing and painting I cut a hole in the wall for a hand made niche. I made the niche from clay,fired it in my kiln,always wanted a niche...
> Hubby about died,he came home and saw the hole in the wall, but a little while later, a niche...
> Al also covered our almond range hood in Lincrusta,to look like bronzed tin.
> We laid the tiles 15 years ago. I have to do the upper wall trim piece yet,to clean up where the ceiling meets the top of the venetian plaster....
> 
> The kitchen set is Mackenzie Childs,I love their stuff.
> 
> Our house is traditional on the outside and eclectic on the inside. A little olde world mixed...
> Used to be country,then the previous owners went Miami decor,electric blue,caution yellow and atomic orange....took a while to get those colours toned down.


Michelle, your house looks very European to me - like Greece or the Normandy area of France - I love Europe - I have been there countless times. 

Great job!


----------



## Snowbody

maltlovereileen said:


> Holy WOW...this thread is eye candy!!! I'm behind and can see I better dust off my camera... but thoroughly enjoyed everyone's space - you are all so incredibly talented (Martha Stewarts)...the one thing each room has in common is they show so much warmth! Thanks for sharing these! I'm inspired!!! And Kelly, your children are just beautiful!


I agree Eileen. I just want to visit everyone and have a cup of tea and cookies or scones in their dining room...and of course, talk for hours


----------



## maltlovereileen

So true!!!! You can just SEE the wonderful spirits that inhabit those spaces!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen

LOVE your Holiday Tyler siggy btw


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I don't really have a dining room, it's more like a dining area. We have a casual style home, open floor plan to kitchen and what they call a great room here.


----------



## michellerobison

Sandcastles said:


> Michelle, your house looks very European to me - like Greece or the Normandy area of France - I love Europe - I have been there countless times.
> 
> Great job!


I love th mediterranean style,which is rare in this area of the midwest. Everything is country here....

Must be my "inner Greek".


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I am blown away by all the beautiful dining rooms.:aktion033: I don't want to single out one because they are all beautiful in their own styles. I love this thread, what a great idea Erin. It's so much fun to get ideas from everyone. And I love seeing other peoples homes at Christmas. It's like peeking in the windows! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

OOPS:blush: I just noticed Rocky's ball under the table...DARN, well not darn, but you know what I really wanted to say! The other D word.:HistericalSmiley:



Rocky's Mom said:


> I don't really have a dining room, it's more like a dining area. We have a casual style home, open floor plan to kitchen and what they call a great room here.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I posted these earlier this year ...

Its not really a dining room, its my 'useless room' because of the shape and location in the house....

Here it is before I moved in ...










And after I had the carpet taken up & the floors polished










And one of our tree - my camera is in for repairs so this is an iPhone pic, sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## garrettsmom

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I posted these earlier this year ...
> 
> Its not really a dining room, its my 'useless room' because of the shape and location in the house....
> 
> Here it is before I moved in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after I had the carpet taken up & the floors polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of our tree - my camera is in for repairs so this is an iPhone pic, sorry for the poor quality.


Wow....what a great transformation! I think your tree is so pretty with the purple/white/gold theme.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Dianne - I live that painting in your dinningroom, it's beautiful and really grabs the eye! I was focusing on it so much that I didn't even notice Rocky's ball


----------



## Sandcastles

Rocky's Mom said:


> I don't really have a dining room, it's more like a dining area. We have a casual style home, open floor plan to kitchen and what they call a great room here.


Ms. Dianne,

I love seeing the Rocket-man's ball under the table - it shows that he's having a good time! 

I didn't notice it, until you brought it up though . . .


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Your children are so beautiful, who needs a dining room?:wub:




Sandcastles said:


> Your place looks great!
> 
> The fact that it is a "classroom" makes it even better! I love the windows - the kids are as cute as can be - it's perfect. You, my girl, are a super hero - for all that you do in 24 hours.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Erin, I took a closer picture of it, but didn't post it. I'm posting it again now so you can see it closer.



Hunter's Mom said:


> Dianne - I live that painting in your dinningroom, it's beautiful and really grabs the eye! I was focusing on it so much that I didn't even notice Rocky's ball


----------



## lori

Looks beautiful Diane!! I really love the color of your walls....so nice and warm.


----------



## mary-anderson

Well I thought I would join the fun. Wanted to post sooner but has been a hectic week with putting the house up for sale.:blink: Of course I just decorated my house this week too.


----------



## lori

Wow Mary!! Gorgeous!! I love your centerpiece and your table looks just beautiful. It looks so inviting!! What time should I be there for dinner??


----------



## mysugarbears

lori said:


> Wow Mary!! Gorgeous!! I love your centerpiece and your table looks just beautiful. It looks so inviting!! What time should I be there for dinner??


 
I agree with Lori, i love your dining room and wow that centerpiece is beyond gorgeous! Hey Lori don't forget to stop by Florida and pick me up!:w00t:


----------



## mary-anderson

lori said:


> Wow Mary!! Gorgeous!! I love your centerpiece and your table looks just beautiful. It looks so inviting!! What time should I be there for dinner??





mysugarbears said:


> I agree with Lori, i love your dining room and wow that centerpiece is beyond gorgeous! Hey Lori don't forget to stop by Florida and pick me up!:w00t:


 
aahh thanks...suggest you get on the next flight to Hawaii!!


----------



## angelsugar

Boring dining room!

No Christmas decorations yet... except for the deep red amaryllis wreath on the French doors. 

Guess I better get going on that!!:blush::blink::blush:


----------



## k/c mom

My dining room is part of a living room/dining room combination. The dining room set was my grandparent's. I remember many happy gatherings around that table and I feel lucky that I am the one who ended up with it. There is a large buffet also that is not showing in the photo. I had the chairs recovered many years ago, though, and I'm getting in the mood to do it again.

The "doily" on the table was crocheted by a great aunt many, many years ago.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

mary-anderson said:


> Well I thought I would join the fun. Wanted to post sooner but has been a hectic week with putting the house up for sale.:blink: Of course I just decorated my house this week too.


 

So Mary are you moving to AZ? :chili:I have been waiting to see if you would start a thread about moving. I love your diningroom so inviting, but your nativity scene is one of the most beautiful ones I have ever seen. Would you believe I have a very little one:blush: where did you get yours


----------



## coco

I've enjoyed seeing all of your dining rooms. What a fun thread. This is mine for now. Our house is on the market, so I will have a new dining room before long.  BTW, I didn't take this picture. I grabbed it from the listing. LOL!


----------



## mary-anderson

Matilda's mommy said:


> So Mary are you moving to AZ? :chili:I have been waiting to see if you would start a thread about moving. I love your diningroom so inviting, but your nativity scene is one of the most beautiful ones I have ever seen. Would you believe I have a very little one:blush: where did you get yours


 
Yes I'm moving to AZ as soon as the house sells or I find a job. Thank you for your compliments. I have been thinking of you these last two days as I was decorating. All my decorations in my living room and dining room are either angels (your still my favorite angel) or others such as my Navity scene. I got my nativity scene from Sams Club, everyone that sees it gets one. You should see it at night, I have white lights underneath the burlap. 
The year before I purchased that I bought the the 3 wise men, you'll have to wait til living room pics. My friend until this day regrets not getting the 3 wise men.


----------



## mary-anderson

coco said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all of your dining rooms. What a fun thread. This is mine for now. Our house is on the market, so I will have a new dining room before long.  BTW, I didn't take this picture. I grabbed it from the listing. LOL!


 
OMG I was so waiting for pictures of our dining room from our listing. Would'nt you know thats one they did not use.:HistericalSmiley: Your dining room is spectacular!!! I can't wait to see the pics of your new house and it's dining room.


----------



## coco

mary-anderson said:


> OMG I was so waiting for pictures of our dining room from our listing. Would'nt you know thats one they did not use.:HistericalSmiley: Your dining room is spectacular!!! I can't wait to see the pics of your new house and it's dining room.


Thank you very much. I've enjoyed it. Wish someone moving to Texas would decide they like it.


----------



## garrettsmom

coco said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all of your dining rooms. What a fun thread. This is mine for now. Our house is on the market, so I will have a new dining room before long.  BTW, I didn't take this picture. I grabbed it from the listing. LOL!


Nice!! Very "presidential". I'd love to see the rest of your home too!


----------



## michellerobison

k/c mom said:


> My dining room is part of a living room/dining room combination. The dining room set was my grandparent's. I remember many happy gatherings around that table and I feel lucky that I am the one who ended up with it. There is a large buffet also that is not showing in the photo. I had the chairs recovered many years ago, though, and I'm getting in the mood to do it again.
> 
> The "doily" on the table was crocheted by a great aunt many, many years ago.


 
I love to see family heirlooms used,it's like they're still w/ us. I hang bulbs on the tree from when my mom was a kid,it's realy the only thing she had. She does have a curved glass curio w/ depression glass in it. I go over and clean it and the dishes for her a couple times per year.
She used to love do it herself before she had to go to the nursing home.


----------



## Canada

I am enjoying seeing everyones gorgeous living rooms.
We have some really amazing decorators here on SM!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Michelle, your dining room is so beautiful...I love the old furniture styles. Just lovely! 




michellerobison said:


> I love to see family heirlooms used,it's like they're still w/ us. I hang bulbs on the tree from when my mom was a kid,it's realy the only thing she had. She does have a curved glass curio w/ depression glass in it. I go over and clean it and the dishes for her a couple times per year.
> She used to love do it herself before she had to go to the nursing home.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I got mine from Costco too! I love it.
Mary I didn't know you were moving to AZ. That would mean you, me, Paula for the winter and Lynn for a while too. I hope it's soon. Maybe we can all meet you one day.

In the meantime Paula...if you want to meet up with me and Lynn after the holidays, I'd love to meet you too. 



mary-anderson said:


> Yes I'm moving to AZ as soon as the house sells or I find a job. Thank you for your compliments. I have been thinking of you these last two days as I was decorating. All my decorations in my living room and dining room are either angels (your still my favorite angel) or others such as my Navity scene. I got my nativity scene from Sams Club, everyone that sees it gets one. You should see it at night, I have white lights underneath the burlap.
> The year before I purchased that I bought the the 3 wise men, you'll have to wait til living room pics. My friend until this day regrets not getting the 3 wise men.


----------



## edelweiss

ALL of the homes are so welcoming! I feel like I made a little visit to each of you---love the use of rich colors and the weaving in of family mementos----a beautiful combination of art and life! Sort of like the personalities I have experience here!
hugs, sandi


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I am so happy that everyone is enjoying this thread so much! Each dinningroom is amazing and beautiful and truly makes me feel closer to each and every one of you. We will do this again in the spring or summer since so many have decorated for the holidays 

Keep those pictures coming (and don't forget - this Thursday is Kitchens!)


----------



## Snowbody

Hunter's Mom said:


> I am so happy that everyone is enjoying this thread so much! Each dinningroom is amazing and beautiful and truly makes me feel closer to each and every one of you. We will do this again in the spring or summer since so many have decorated for the holidays
> 
> Keep those pictures coming (and don't forget - this Thursday is Kitchens!)


I agree, Erin. I love everyone's style and again how varied all our tastes are and how creative everyone is. I've been really busy so not able to post many replies but this is such a fun thread. :chili: I was also thinking for a future, winter idea, Show us ...*your collection*, a follow up to Allie's thread on what we collect. Also maybe show us *your hobby or sport *-- maybe we can have a photo of us doing our hobbies or sports and/or shots of a favorite finished project.


----------



## Maltbabe

*My dinning room*

This is my dinning room. Ready for Christmas!!!:chili:


----------



## lori

Beautiful!!


----------



## Maltbabe

*and yours???*

Thanks! how about yours?? did I miss it?:thumbsup:


----------



## lori

Maltbabe said:


> Thanks! how about yours?? did I miss it?:thumbsup:


Errrrr.......ummmmmm.......uhhhh......I'm still working on downloading pics of my pups to put in my siggy!!!:brownbag:


----------



## Sandcastles

Maltbabe said:


> This is my dinning room. Ready for Christmas!!!:chili:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92058
> 
> 
> View attachment 92059
> 
> 
> View attachment 92060
> 
> 
> View attachment 92061


 
Wow, talk about being on top of things!

I'm using my dining room table to wrap gifts - it looks like Macy's gift wrapping dept right now. Oy!


----------



## coco

garrettsmom said:


> Nice!! Very "presidential". I'd love to see the rest of your home too!


Thank you. Not sure about "presidential," but there are a couple of past "Presidentials" I wouldn't mind entertaining if I had the chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou

lori said:


> This is a great thread, Erin!!! Everybody's dining rooms are beautiful!! So many different styles and color schemes! You are inspiring me to take some pictures!!
> 
> Tammy, I just love the warm colors of your walls and your draperies are gorgeous!! Your dining room looks like a page out of Better Homes and Gardens!! Beautiful!!


 :wub:Thank you!!!!

Kudos to everyone who posted. Love all the different styles. I am psyched to see kitchens later this week!!!


----------



## Snowbody

lori said:


> Errrrr.......ummmmmm.......uhhhh......I'm still working on downloading pics of my pups to put in my siggy!!!:brownbag:


:smrofl::smrofl:Any day now, Lori. :Waiting: JK. Before SM I didn't even know what a siggie was much less how to make one. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

loved all of the dining rooms but by far my fav is urs i looove the simple modern look , love it!


godiva goddess said:


> Thank you for your sweet words Erin, and for starting this thread. It is fun! I hope more SMers will contribute. It is interesting to see how we decorate our homes, and whether it correlates with our personalities..hahaha...
> 
> I do love very modern, minimalist designs. My mother thought my decor was_ too _modern and not as warm and inviting. I can't help it though..haha...Thanks for complimenting on the chairs...it took Alex and I forever to find this set (I am quite picky lol!) and they are actually dark walnut colored.
> 
> You should have seen that same table during my bar review last year though..O.M.G. You couldnt even see any table space..haahaa...oh, those were the days!
> 
> I do love your wall of photos and as I said, I loved "E" and "J" and your placement of them too, very sweet!
> 
> Cant wait til next week's thread!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

will try to take a pic of mine later on today after i clear it lol .


----------



## godiva goddess

uniquelovdolce said:


> loved all of the dining rooms but by far my fav is urs i looove the simple modern look , love it!


Thank you doll! I love the simple modern look too...hehe...less is more!...which is odd bc I am a slob too..lol..:blush:


----------



## MalteseJane

Love all your dining rooms, some of course more than others, which in my opinion is normal since not everybody has the same taste. But I have one question if I may. Some of you have the table set already for Christmas. Why ? Isn't that a little early ? I never set my table before an hour or two before my guests arrive. Or did you do it just to take the picture ?


----------



## mary-anderson

MalteseJane said:


> Love all your dining rooms, some of course more than others, which in my opinion is normal since not everybody has the same taste. But I have one question if I may. Some of you have the table set already for Christmas. Why ? Isn't that a little early ? I never set my table before an hour or two before my guests arrive. Or did you do it just to take the picture ?


This is the only time of year I keep my place setting out, I only started doing it a couple of years ago. I really don't know why I do it other then it seems more festive to me.:blink: Of course I rewash the dishes prior to the guest coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

I think it looks more festive too. I've been to house showings and they have place settings out too. I'd do that but our kitchen table is the dining table and we set too much stuff on it all week. Usually the mail,packages to be opened or wrapped and of course hubby's lunch box...


----------



## godiva goddess

MalteseJane said:


> Love all your dining rooms, some of course more than others, which in my opinion is normal since not everybody has the same taste. But I have one question if I may. Some of you have the table set already for Christmas. Why ? Isn't that a little early ? I never set my table before an hour or two before my guests arrive. Or did you do it just to take the picture ?


I also only set the table / decorations before the guests arrive..haha..I like to keep my home very modern so less stuff the better! Unless you are talking about my closet, which is just a disaster...lol...I am not a very consistent person!


----------



## godiva goddess

k/c mom said:


> My dining room is part of a living room/dining room combination. The dining room set was my grandparent's. I remember many happy gatherings around that table and I feel lucky that I am the one who ended up with it. There is a large buffet also that is not showing in the photo. I had the chairs recovered many years ago, though, and I'm getting in the mood to do it again.
> 
> The "doily" on the table was crocheted by a great aunt many, many years ago.


Sher, this is, to me, contemporary done right!!! :wub: 
Very lovely, classic and clean! You have exquisite taste, as usual!


----------



## godiva goddess

coco said:


> I've enjoyed seeing all of your dining rooms. What a fun thread. This is mine for now. Our house is on the market, so I will have a new dining room before long.  BTW, I didn't take this picture. I grabbed it from the listing. LOL!


oh, I love your dining room too! This isnt my personal style but I am totally loving and admiring it! :thumbsup: Very old world glamour and elegance...nice!! Very classy :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team

Whoops, I can't get up to date yet.....I don't have a dining room, but here's my table in the kitchen....just disregard the Thanksgiving Turkety :blush:

View attachment 92081


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Disregard the T-day Turkey!??!!? Are you crazy?!?!?! It's making my mouth water and lust for Thanksgiving all over again.....thanks a lot Pat  (and welcome back!)


----------



## coco

godiva goddess said:


> oh, I love your dining room too! This isnt my personal style but I am totally loving and admiring it! :thumbsup: Very old world glamour and elegance...nice!! Very classy :aktion033:


Thank you so much. You're very kind to say that. Actually, I thought the same of yours. Our Florida condo is done in contemporary! :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom

godiva goddess said:


> Sher, this is, to me, contemporary done right!!! :wub:
> Very lovely, classic and clean! You have exquisite taste, as usual!


Oh, Alice, thank you so much! I love yours, also. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

You always make me smile...welcome home. Love your table and your deck area, is that a huge umbrella or awning?



The A Team said:


> Whoops, I can't get up to date yet.....I don't have a dining room, but here's my table in the kitchen....just disregard the Thanksgiving Turkety :blush:
> 
> View attachment 92081


----------



## Canada

Hunter's Mom said:


> I am so happy that everyone is enjoying this thread so much! Each dinningroom is amazing and beautiful and truly makes me feel closer to each and every one of you. *We will do this again in the spring or summer since so many have decorated for the holidays*
> 
> Keep those pictures coming (and don't forget - this Thursday is Kitchens!)


Oh great! Maybe by then, my living room will be presentable! :blush:
Thanks for starting this fun thread!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

it's not boring at all, very classy and love the white wall built in. 
Erin, love your wall with your B&W photos! Great job.



Sandcastles said:


> Here is ours - It's boring.
> 
> I plan on ditching the set that we currently have and getting something fun, to match with the rest of the place - which is VERY casual and "beachy"
> 
> I have always had a very formal house, hence the furniture - I would NEVER select that style again - as I am all about being fun, light and casual.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I love this...simple and elegant. Where is your location if you don't mind me asking. I know that cannot be the real name.:HistericalSmiley:



godiva goddess said:


> *My dining room*


----------



## Snowbody

We eat on our dining room table every night so no formal settings on our table for the pix. Right now our menorah is on it so we'll do our change up this week to our Christmas decorations and the big party for 23 people on Saturday.:w00t: Obviously buffet since we can't fit 23 around the table(s).


----------



## angelsugar

angelsugar said:


> Boring dining room!
> 
> No Christmas decorations yet... except for the deep red amaryllis wreath on the French doors.
> 
> Guess I better get going on that!!:blush::blink::blush:


I hope the colors show up better in these pics.

The view out the french doors is also included.
Thanks!! :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Beautiful...and what a lovely sunset too!



angelsugar said:


> I hope the colors show up better in these pics.
> 
> The view out the french doors is also included.
> Thanks!! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

HERE'S MINE , I HAD TO TAKE OFF ALL THE CLUTTER . LOL ITS RIGHT WHEN U COME IN SO THE CHAIRS BECOME COAT HANGERS AND ALL THE MAIL LANDS ON IT. 
























DONT MIND THE CORD THATS HANGING , LOL I HANG CLOTHES FROM THE SOMETIMES  I FELL IN LOVE WITH THAT DINING SET BUT I DIDNT NOTICE HOW BIG IT WAS UNTIL IT WAS IN MY APT . , IT REALLY SITS EIGHT AS I HAVE TWO BENCHES UNDER IT , I TAKE IT OUT OF THAT CORNER N TO THE MIDDLE IF WE R HAVING A COMPANY OR A BIG DINNER BUT OTHER THAN THAT ON AN EVERYDAY BASIS IT IS THERE , IT DOESNT GET USED MUCH AS THE KIDS LIKE EATING ON THE COUCH LOL ..


----------



## Nikki's Mom

You all have lovely homes. I'm not able to take photos of my apt right now as there are boxes everywhere. We are downsizing like crazy in preparation for living full time in a motor home next year, traveling the country. Hubby and I both love modern, minimalist decor, (similar to Alice's decor.) Since we are designing/building our own motor home from scratch, inside will be very modern and mostly black, white and gray with a bit of color here and there. Once it is all done, we will take photos and share them. This thread was fun!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Liza I love your dining room and also love your parkay floors and your kitchen floor. I had to laugh at the clothesline because when I lived in Brooklyn, NY I did the same thing. (Many years ago when I was first married) I had a kitchen that went across the apartment, so in winters I strung three clotheslines across my entire kitchen to dry clothes and diapers! That's how ancient I am:blush:, :HistericalSmiley: Pampers just came out that year and my newborn was allergic. You brought back fond memories of my younger days. Somedays I would still hang clothes outside and they would come in stiff as a board!!!:HistericalSmiley:Anyhow, gorgeous!!!



uniquelovdolce said:


> HERE'S MINE , I HAD TO TAKE OFF ALL THE CLUTTER . LOL ITS RIGHT WHEN U COME IN SO THE CHAIRS BECOME COAT HANGERS AND ALL THE MAIL LANDS ON IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT MIND THE CORD THATS HANGING , LOL I HANG CLOTHES FROM THE SOMETIMES  I FELL IN LOVE WITH THAT DINING SET BUT I DIDNT NOTICE HOW BIG IT WAS UNTIL IT WAS IN MY APT . , IT REALLY SITS EIGHT AS I HAVE TWO BENCHES UNDER IT , I TAKE IT OUT OF THAT CORNER N TO THE MIDDLE IF WE R HAVING A COMPANY OR A BIG DINNER BUT OTHER THAN THAT ON AN EVERYDAY BASIS IT IS THERE , IT DOESNT GET USED MUCH AS THE KIDS LIKE EATING ON THE COUCH LOL ..


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Sounds very exciting!!! 



Nikki's Mom said:


> You all have lovely homes. I'm not able to take photos of my apt right now as there are boxes everywhere. We are downsizing like crazy in preparation for living full time in a motor home next year, traveling the country. Hubby and I both love modern, minimalist decor, (similar to Alice's decor.) Since we are designing/building our own motor home from scratch, inside will be very modern and mostly black, white and gray with a bit of color here and there. Once it is all done, we will take photos and share them. This thread was fun!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

lol , thanks so much ! i used to live in a one bedroom before this one n i upgraded last yr to a two bedroom and i love this apt , after this hopefully i'll get a house.. about the clothesline , i dont have a dryer , really should get one , i have a laundomat right across my building , so i usually just wash at home n send my daughters to dry , but sometimes i wash little loads and i will hang them up but i try not to exactly because of the stiff as a board clothes lol ..


Rocky's Mom said:


> Liza I love your dining room and also love your parkay floors and your kitchen floor. I had to laugh at the clothesline because when I lived in Brooklyn, NY I did the same thing. (Many years ago when I was first married) I had a kitchen that went across the apartment, so in winters I strung three clotheslines across my entire kitchen to dry clothes and diapers! That's how ancient I am:blush:, :HistericalSmiley: Pampers just came out that year and my newborn was allergic. You brought back fond memories of my younger days. Somedays I would still hang clothes outside and they would come in stiff as a board!!!:HistericalSmiley:Anyhow, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I didn't have one either. I got married in 1972 and when we moved to NJ in 1974 I got my first dryer. It was tucked inside the closet which was adjoined to my bedroom and my baby's bedroom. You will get your house and then you'll appreciate it even more when you get your own dryer.
xoxo





uniquelovdolce said:


> lol , thanks so much ! i used to live in a one bedroom before this one n i upgraded last yr to a two bedroom and i love this apt , after this hopefully i'll get a house.. about the clothesline , i dont have a dryer , really should get one , i have a laundomat right across my building , so i usually just wash at home n send my daughters to dry , but sometimes i wash little loads and i will hang them up but i try not to exactly because of the stiff as a board clothes lol ..


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Dianne I sure hope so !


----------



## gopotsgo

*I know a day (or more) late and a dollar short*

There is just not enough time (I'm sure you all feel that way). Well here it finally is....... The last pic is partially decorated for Christmas, I still haven't found the red dining chair slip covers, LOL.


----------



## mysugarbears

gopotsgo said:


> There is just not enough time (I'm sure you all feel that way). Well here it finally is....... The last pic is partially decorated for Christmas, I still haven't found the red dining chair slip covers, LOL.


 
Gigi you have a gorgeous dinning room!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Gigi,love your large bright and sunny dining room, gorgeous!



gopotsgo said:


> There is just not enough time (I'm sure you all feel that way). Well here it finally is....... The last pic is partially decorated for Christmas, I still haven't found the red dining chair slip covers, LOL.


----------



## Katkoota

ok I didn't want to look at all these awesome dining rooms, without sharing in return. 

Here is a picture that I took 10 minutes ago of one of our dining rooms. My mum takes credit for furniture selection


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Your Mom has great taste! It's very beautiful...but it's ONE of your dining rooms? How many do you have?:huh::HistericalSmiley:



Katkoota said:


> ok I didn't want to look at all these awesome dining rooms, without sharing in return.
> 
> Here is a picture that I took 10 minutes ago of one of our dining rooms. My mum takes credit for furniture selection


----------



## michellerobison

gopotsgo said:


> There is just not enough time (I'm sure you all feel that way). Well here it finally is....... The last pic is partially decorated for Christmas, I still haven't found the red dining chair slip covers, LOL.


 Wow,wow,wow,I love it,makes me want to redecorate! It's so sunny and warm.. I love the paint treatment on the walls.


----------



## michellerobison

Wow gorgeous,wish we had a dining room... we just eat in familyroom w/ the fluffs begging....watch Discovery or the news. We'd probably use a dining room if it wasn't just the two of us..or should I saw the 7 of us..





Katkoota said:


> ok I didn't want to look at all these awesome dining rooms, without sharing in return.
> 
> Here is a picture that I took 10 minutes ago of one of our dining rooms. My mum takes credit for furniture selection


----------



## gopotsgo

Thank you guys for the wonderful comments. I actually did the walls myself, the color that is, there are 4 coats of glaze, the walls themselves are beautiful, hand applied plaster which was done when the house was built by the original owner whose family we bought the house from. We are finally getting curtains done and I've been wanting to have a mural painted on the ceiling for some time. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Katkoota

Rocky's Mom said:


> Your Mom has great taste! It's very beautiful...but it's ONE of your dining rooms? How many do you have?:huh::HistericalSmiley:


there are three :blush: one is used by us; the one in the picture I shared (for the family). 
The other two get occupied during social settings (people coming over) - which does happen often. One good thing is that there is enough space; otherwise it will be a MESS in these sort of days


----------



## Katkoota

michellerobison said:


> we just eat in familyroom w/ the fluffs begging....watch Discovery or the news. We'd probably use a dining room if it wasn't just the two of us..or should I saw the 7 of us..


Yeah, I see a dinning room a better fit for more than just two people and few adorable fluffs :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears

Katkoota said:


> ok I didn't want to look at all these awesome dining rooms, without sharing in return.
> 
> Here is a picture that I took 10 minutes ago of one of our dining rooms. My mum takes credit for furniture selection


 

Kat your family's dinning room is gorgeous and the furniture your mom picked out is exquisite!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

That's amazing..I never heard of one house having three dining rooms! How many rooms total are in your house? (I know, I'm nosey, sorry.):HistericalSmiley:



Katkoota said:


> there are three :blush: one is used by us; the one in the picture I shared (for the family).
> The other two get occupied during social settings (people coming over) - which does happen often. One good thing is that there is enough space; otherwise it will be a MESS in these sort of days


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Mary you have such beautiful taste, I love this diningroom and your nativity. Dianne



mary-anderson said:


> Well I thought I would join the fun. Wanted to post sooner but has been a hectic week with putting the house up for sale.:blink: Of course I just decorated my house this week too.


----------



## MalteseJane

Beautiful dining room Kat. Your mom has good taste. All those dining rooms are beautiful in their own way. It shows the different tastes between people.:wub:


----------

